# Insolvency Service of Ireland Website



## gaius (19 Apr 2013)

Website is up.
[broken link removed]

Their guidelines are interesting to read.
[broken link removed]

How many single people do you know with €1026.05 left over after paying their tax and rent/mortgage? It's going to give more people an incentive to go into arrears.

And the issue of whether the asset the loan is secured again is repo'd is left very hazy.

David Hall seems very happy with it so I'd suggest that this is a very bad deal for everyone else.


----------

